
Huawei willing to sign 'no-spy' agreements with governments: chairman - intellisense
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-security-britain-chairman/huawei-willing-to-sign-no-spy-agreements-with-governments-chairman-idUSKCN1SK1HL
======
intellisense
Really interesting. I wonder how this agreement is implemented and what it
contains. Also, do any of the US companies provide similar agreement?

